# dell becoming unhinged



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Evening 
The wifes Dell inspiron has an issue the hinge for the display is breaking. Is it possible to have new screen installed. Or would it cost the same for a new Laptop
thanks and HELP
Steve:bash:


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Depends upon the model, but most likely the repair will be nowhere near as expensive as a new laptop.

You'll need to provide the model for us, though.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Normally the hinge is part of the monitor panel, so you may need to replace the monitor. Used laptop monitiors usually aren't expensive at eBay. Search there and see what you can find.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I wouldn't search for a monit*i*or. I'd search for a laptop LCD instead.

:gaptooth:


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Many of the Dell Inspirons have the same problem with the monitor becoming unhinged. The reason why; there is a tiny set screw in the hinge that falls out. 

This screw can be replaced but are hard to find at most consumer type (Best Best Buy et al) computer shops, but any TV or radio repair shop will have the proper screw.

So before you replace the video display panel, take the laptop into a TV or radio repair shop. You may get by with slipping the person a $20.00 for his 5 minutes of work...


----------



## theant00 (Jun 18, 2002)

I had the same thing happen to Toshiba, local computer guy fixed it for 25.00, replaced both sides not just the broken one.


----------



## SteveO (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry the title may have been missleading. Her hinge is broken on the screen side the laptop side is fine.
Any idea who would do the transplant of a new screen. I can't see the bestbuy people being able to do it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

SteveO said:


> Sorry the title may have been missleading. Her hinge is broken on the screen side the laptop side is fine.
> Any idea who would do the transplant of a new screen. I can't see the bestbuy people being able to do it.


Sure, the Best Buy guys could do it, but get a hard quote from them first. All it takes is the service manual and a tiny phillips screwdriver. You can even find the service manual for your model online and do it yourself. It's not rocket science.


----------

